# Suche Hersteller von Wetterstation



## Piter (18 Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Ich suche eine Hersteller von Wetterstationen für
den Anschluß an einer S7 über Profibus .

Grüßle


----------



## edison (19 Oktober 2006)

Hoffe ich bekomme jetzt nicht einen aufs Dach, wenn ich auf ein anderes Forum verweise, aber evtl. hilft Dir das weiter:

http://www.pcnot24.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=91


----------

